# .17 Savage or Marlin



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking for a .17 cal rifle with heavy barrel and wood stock and need input on Savage and Marlin. I have looked at both and can't decide what gun is better. They both feel good, I would like advice from those of you that have .17's. Help please! Thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't own a .17 but I do own 4 Savages.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the savage 17 hmr and it's great, however I can only find 5 round magazines for it. I do believe the Marlin uses a 7 round magazine. Not a big difference but with everything else being close to equal..... :?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Marlin .17 HMR. It's stainless with the heavy barrel and it's mighty accurate. I haven't had any issues at all with it.

I'm not sure about the Savage because I dont own one. I've shot 'em before and they do have a nice trigger.

If they both feel good to you I'd say you cant go wrong with either one. Fun, tack driving little machines, they are... 8)

Check out this site. Some of these guys know rimfires big time. Some good info about both manufacturers.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruger K77/17VMBBZ

http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMag ... odels.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Marlin and like the way it shoots. BUT the trigger sucks!!!! I ended up buying a Rifle Basix trigger to make it shoot better. For that reason, I think a Savage with an Accu Trigger would be a better option for you


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Savage bull with laminate grey stainless shoots great. My only gripe is the 5rd clip


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vmax said:


> I have a Savage bull with laminate grey stainless shoots great. My only gripe is the 5rd clip


I have the same one in the bull barell, works great! My only experience with Marlin is the one Cabela's does for about $100 off and on-absolute piece of garbage. Right out of the box would not eject.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Savage accu-trigger with the regular barrel on it, the holes cut into each other at 100 yards, its a lot lighter than that Marlin heavy barrel. No way I would trade for the Marlin. If you can't kill it with 5, you need to resight your gun.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup. what huge 29 says. The Marlin has ejection problems and the clip doesn't feed well. I own two of them.Both have feed problems with every clip and now and again(fairly often) the bullet doesn't eject and you have to shove a cleaning rod down the barrel and knock the spent casing out. But they are accurate rifles. The .17 is way better than the .22 mag


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I have a Marlin and like the way it shoots. BUT the trigger sucks!!!! I ended up buying a Rifle Basix trigger to make it shoot better. For that reason, I think a Savage with an Accu Trigger would be a better option for you


Haha how ironic! My Savage has the old crappy trigger that I am concidering putting the Rifle Basix trigger on.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Marlin and like the way it shoots. BUT the trigger sucks!!!! I ended up buying a Rifle Basix trigger to make it shoot better. For that reason, I think a Savage with an Accu Trigger would be a better option for you
> ...


Here is why I think it might be a better option (for most people).

Option 1: I spent about $90 on a trigger, couldnt figure out how to get the thing to install properly (the safety wouldnt engage), and ended up paying a gunsmith $50 more to get the darn thing installed and working properly.

Option 2: (I have done this on all my other rifles) pay $50 to get a trigger job. Which is nice, but can add up when you consider how many rifles I have done this to.

Option 3: Buy a Savage with an Accu-Trigger that is more easily adjusted on your own, and save yourself some time and money.

BUT it looks like DallanC is the exception to the rule, so I may just be full of horse poo!

PS:
DallanC, you can shoot mine and see if you like it. I have it set to 18oz :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well my wife made the decision easy for me, she surprised me with a Marlin .17 on my birthday. It actually works out good for me because she got me a Marlin .22 Mag for Christmas and the clips interchange so I have 4 for each gun now. I need to get out and shoot both of them after the goose season closes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on! Thats a good wife you've got there FM! 8)

Which version of the 917 did she buy you?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> BUT it looks like DallanC is the exception to the rule, so I may just be full of horse poo!


I jumped on the .17HMR bandwagon very early on when the savage first came to market. It didnt have the accutrigger offering then... but it was half the price of a current savage with accu-trigger.

So, I figure I can replace the trigger eventually and still be in it cheaper than a new one with the new trigger... but I agree, its sometimes better just to get it all done in the first place.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Right on! Thats a good wife you've got there FM! 8)
> 
> Which version of the 917 did she buy you?


917V blued/hardwood
I prefer blued over stainless, I have a ruger 22-250 in stainless and wish I would have got the blued instead. JMO I never shoot that thing anyway.......


----------

